# Looky here, I want y'all to meet Bebe(Baby)



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

I had to go up to NYS on Jan 8th and stopped and picked up this sweet Starling being his/her mom couldn't keep him/her due to health reason, so I took Bebe in. Here are a couple of pics, not the greatest pics, lol.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Bebe is very pretty!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a cutie, I'm sure he/she will make a wonderful addition to your family! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Cute little guy, with such an inquisitive expression!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you so much. Bebe is so sweet and the boss, lol. 

Treesa, Bebe definitely will be, but what bird isn't, lol.



> with such an inquisitive expression!


Jay3, Bebe certainly does, but what starling doesn't have that look lol.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a little cutie!!

Sending tons of LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES to BEBE!!

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Bebe is VERY CUTE 
I heard they make great pets (?)!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you so much Shi and Msfreebird.
Msfreebird, they really do make excellent pet birds. They love to interact and they do say human words. What I've noticed with them is that they do understand what you say to them and will respond back. One of mine would ask for a kiss and when you gave him a kiss he would turn around and say thank you, their very smart little birds and I love these guys so much, but then again I love my pigeons, dove, and cockatiels. Lets face it I love birds, lol.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He is adorable.
I so love Starlings, they are so sweet and smart.

However, George does not WANT to talk. He hasn't said a word yet, but is singing all day long. He will come to my shoulder, will beg for food and is adorable, but he doesn't talk. Oh well, gotta love them anyways

Reti


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

LOL, that's George for you. He probably figures if he talks he'll be told to go to sleep lol. At night I had to tell him to shut up and go to sleep, but not George he went right down the list and said goodnight to everyone including himself lol. He's something else, but yes you can't help but love him, actually there's not one starling you don't love, their beautiful birds and very special to me like pigeon.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

awwwwww it put a smile on my face.. i love those little birds.. they so interesting to watch ..


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

goga82, I have wild starlings by me and it's funny when I hear birds in the trees by me because I always know they are starlings by the noise they make and being very loud, it actually makes me start laughing. Most peple get upset being their loud, but I love to hear them.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh yeah, they sure can be loud.
Last night George was making such a racket, he was yelling at poor Simon who was trying to go to sleep. 
I don't know why he was having a fit last night, I had to scold him and tell him goodnight as he wouldn't stop screaming at Simon. When I was putting my hands in their house he would attack them visciously. He sure was very upset about something last night.
He is back to normal this morning.

Reti


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Reti, it sounds like George wanted Simon to wake up and keep him company or he is getting even with Simon for the time he was sleeping and Simon woke him up LOL. I swear these little guys don't forget anything LOL.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Starlings can talk? All I ever hear them say is a squealing noise. There seem to be hundreds of those around here.

Looks like you have a happy pet.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Garye, yes these little cuties actually say human words in captivity. Bebe is happy, spoiled, and can't forget the boss of the house LOL.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

littlestar said:


> Reti, it sounds like George wanted Simon to wake up and keep him company or he is getting even with Simon for the time he was sleeping and Simon woke him up LOL. I swear these little guys don't forget anything LOL.


LOL, didn't think of that. He is the boss after all. Funny that Simon doesn't get mad at him. 

Reti


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*talking*



littlestar said:


> Garye, yes these little cuties actually say human words in captivity. Bebe is happy, spoiled, and can't forget the boss of the house LOL.


 Wow, talking starlings is something new to me also, I would have never thought of it. I have starlings every year during migration and one day I was in the fence row when 1000'snd of them filled the trees with there calls, I was overwhelmed by this sight but they where gone as quick as they came. It seemed like 5 minutes but I know it was only about 0ne, I will remember that day for life and have yet to talk to anybody who has had this happen. As for pets I have always thought it was against the law to hold them in captive in Michigan without a permit? I don't know but if they can talk I might just try and befriend a few>Kevin


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Reti, Simon is a very good natured, they usually are. Starlings are the boss in the house LOL, they make the rules.

pattersonk2002, You can have them in Michigan. In the wild they don't really mimic(talk), some do pick up some sounds like cars, trucks, etc, but that's about all they do. Now don't have coin machines they can get into because they will help themselves to the coins LOL. In captivity they will talk eventually as long as you talk to them. They are really beautiful pets. There is only three states that I know of were you can not have them, all other states don't care. These little guys are not federally protected in any states. The federal goverment does not want rehabbers to rehab them and put them back in to the wild being they are non native birds.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*rehab*



littlestar said:


> Reti, Simon is a very good natured, they usually are. Starlings are the boss in the house LOL, they make the rules.
> 
> pattersonk2002, You can have them in Michigan. In the wild they don't really mimic(talk), some do pick up some sounds like cars, trucks, etc, but that's about all they do. Now don't have coin machines they can get into because they will help themselves to the coins LOL. In captivity they will talk eventually as long as you talk to them. They are really beautiful pets. There is only three states that I know of were you can not have them, all other states don't care. These little guys are not federally protected in any states. The federal goverment does not want rehabbers to rehab them and put them back in to the wild being they are non native birds.


I also did not know that they where non native but judging by the ten's of thousands I see migrating every year I feel that rehabing any injured starling is just being human, there population here is definetly set. There are a few sportmens laws here in michigan that I also do not like regarding starling's that I do not care to hear about and I myself just let them be, they will nest in any spot they can get into, I will get picks in the spring but I will not take any captive as easy as it would be. >Kevin


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

pattersonk2002, They were brought here to the US in the late 1800's, I feel the starlings that were born here should be native birds being they were born here in the US. I rehab them anyway and so do most rehabbers. Down here in NC rehabbers are allowed to rehab them and put them back in the wild even though they are not native birds. If they are releaseable then put back in the wild, but ones that are not releaseable you can't let them go and would have to find a home or keep it.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i have a starling also as a pet, her name is spaz, she's a total trip, i can't wait to hear what she has to say when she starts talking, here's is a link to one of the best talkers i think i have ever seen, weewoo is awesome
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1RDyVL6igQ


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

altgirl35, Omg woowee has so many video's of him talking. Woowee's human father used to take him outside without a cage to fly, but now stay's inside. I'm not sure how Woowee is now, but think he might be 7yrs old maybe 8, not sure though. I have video's of mine on there too. Females don't like to talk much, but the males can be non stop LOL. I'm not sure if Bebe is a male or female, if the beak turns yellow I will able to tell what sex Bebe is, but I'm thinking it might be a he because of the size.

How old is spaz? I have mine on the Starling talk diet. You'll have to post some pics of spaz, would love to see her. These little birdies are so awesome and very smart. They are really great little pets.


----------

